# [Verkaufe] Asus ROG PG278Q



## DirtyPants (12. Mai 2020)

Hi zusammen


Ich würde gerne meinen ASUS Gaming Monitor an den Mann oder die Frau bringen 
Aus Zeitmangel durch Nachwuchs habe ich meinen PC verkauft und habe aus diesem Grund aktuell keine Verwendung mehr für das gute Stück.


Der Monitor wurde im August 2016 gekauft, aber im Juli 2018 auf Garantie vollständig gegen einen neuen ausgetauscht. Die Original-Rechnung, sowie der Umtausch-Beleg liegt dem Monitor bei.


Wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist, sind zwei schwarze Pixel zu sehen. Ein kleiner oben links und ein etwas grösserer länglicher unten rechts. Mich selbst haben diese nie gestört, da sie beim gamen nicht weiter auffallen oder stören.


Nichtraucherhaushalt, Pay Pal vorhanden, Versand möglich.


Preisvorstellung 280€ inkl. Versand


----------



## DirtyPants (16. Mai 2020)

Monitor ist weg. Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

